# Guppies in salt water?



## lopez (Apr 22, 2010)

I keep reading that guppies can be includded in a salt water setup. I've also seen some been use to feed salt water fish. My question is how well can they be integrated into a salt water setup? thanks guys.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Guppies tolerate a wide range of brackish setups but really, if you want a saltwater tank keep truly saltwater fish. I have seen mollies in saltwater setups but again, it's not "ideal" as in the wild they will move naturally from saltwater estuaries to fresh water. Are you looking for feeders or resident fish?


----------



## fan4guppy (Jan 31, 2011)

Guppies tend to be my passion at the moment in my fish keeping yes it is true that they will withstand up to salt water. 


Due to their size guppies would be preyed upon by most Salt Water Species

But due to their peaceful nature they can be good tank mates for Sea Horses.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

i dont know how long they could handle saltwater. they can live in it, but... for how long is the question. i couldnt see them lasting more then 6 months.... if they could they would have taken over the ocean all ready!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

acclimation would be key


----------



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

Nanokid said:


> if they could they would have taken over the ocean all ready!


That's a very good point! They breed *faster* then rabbits, lol. Also, just because you can, doesn't mean you should....


----------



## fan4guppy (Jan 31, 2011)

Nanokid said:


> i dont know how long they could handle saltwater. they can live in it, but... for how long is the question. i couldnt see them lasting more then 6 months.... if they could they would have taken over the ocean all ready!


All of the species in the genus Poecilia can live in Salt Water some have adapted and acclimitized themselves naturally to the Marine world while others if introduced to that environment can adapt to a Marine World.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poecilia

Guppies tend to adapt very well to a lot of water conditions some in very predatory waters hence the Endler guppy which according to some is not even a species but a population in different water conditions. Even John Endler was not pointing out that it was a species but a population in his works.

Acclimization to the water would be all that it would take and lack of predators to the introduction of the species.

A man made introduced "wild population" at Banff Cave and Basin that contains high level of Sulphur is even home to many aquarium species. Some you would be surprised about.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

yes, they can LIVE in saltwater. they cant live there for ever. it goes down to osmosis level. . they cannot control the salt content in their bodies in saltwater properly to survive long periods. they can migrate in and out of total salt and fresh, but no amount of acclimation could make them totally saltwater for ever. the salt will just eventually kill them.


----------



## fan4guppy (Jan 31, 2011)

Nanokid said:


> yes, they can LIVE in saltwater. they cant live there for ever. it goes down to osmosis level. . they cannot control the salt content in their bodies in saltwater properly to survive long periods. they can migrate in and out of total salt and fresh, but no amount of acclimation could make them totally saltwater for ever. the salt will just eventually kill them.


It would be interesting to see the scientific research on this subject and how adaptable of a species that they are.


----------



## lopez (Apr 22, 2010)

As always, thank you all for the very important intel. I'm not planing on having a salt water setup just yet. But I was planing to do so in the near future. I've always like guppies, and I have some in my planted aquarium. you've allbeen very helpfull. Thanks


----------

